# Exorcist Bed



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

An exorcist bed I just finished. It lifts 200 pounds,about 3 feet.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WTH!!! Are you serious? You built that?!?!?! O.M.G. That is the coolest thing ever! I would so love to be the actor on that bed!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very cool...I'd like to be the demon with the voice...:devil:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is sure to scare the yell out of your "guests"! Nice work!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Its a fun ride if I turn it up to high, lol. I have a vid now of a character on it, with the audio track, and some mufflers on the solenoids, sheesh, that was louder on the computer than in RL! Its on a different computer,this ones not on the local network, unfortunately. 

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That is amazing! Fantastic job!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That is SUPER cool and I would LOVE a how to on how you made it happen.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome bed. The set and lighting is amazing as well.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hippofeet , the bed looks fantastic . Any chance of seeing the video with a character on it ?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job on the bed! I think it would look so cool with Regan in the bed with a long sheet that covers the part that ejects the prop up. Love the movement and I think this will be a big hit in your haunt. Do you own a pro haunt or have a home haunt?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, that is impressive! 
Should create quite a scare. Real nice work hippofeet!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Regan, lol. We are talking about setting up a pro haunt in the Madison area, but its just talk for now.


----------

